

Pimu's Murder - Fascinating 4 minute video story of chimpanzee society - simonsarris
http://vimeo.com/40444106

======
simonsarris
New Scientist article:
[http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21729074.600-gang-
of-c...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21729074.600-gang-of-
chimpanzees-kills-their-alpha-male.html)

If you don't want to watch a video, here's an excerpt from the American
Journal of Primatology: <https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5118645>

